# 2011 YT4500 help



## KTMracer (May 3, 2011)

Hello,

On the underside of the 54" deck, there is a steel "loop band" that is attached to the underside of the rear of the deck. This loop band seems designed to wrap partially around each of the blades, but I'm sure you all know what I'm talking about! It had welds on both ends, and one weld came off the other day, and it flexed into the blades and was slightly bent by the blades. I have the deck off and upside down, ready for a welder to come and repair it. I'm guessing this steel loop will need to be heated so as to stretch it back into place and thence its end be welded back to the deck.

Before I go through all this, do I really need that steel loop? I'm assuming it is there in case one blade comes off, the steel loop prevents the blade from hitting the others, but that's only my guess. For the lack of not knowing what this steel loop is called, I'm unable to find anything on the internet to decide if welding it back is worth the trouble and expense, or if I should just knock the other weld free and remove the steel loop altogether. 

What does everyone think?

Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello. In trying to help other members, are you talking about the baffle that looks like a lazy W or M if you will that's inside the yellow box?









take care,
bolillo


----------



## KTMracer (May 3, 2011)

bolillo_loco said:


> Hello. In trying to help other members, are you talking about the baffle that looks like a lazy W or M if you will that's inside the yellow box?
> 
> View attachment 23890
> 
> ...


Yes sir, that's the exact thing I was talking about. One end broke its weld and popped off. I don't know if I should have it welded back into place or just break the other weld and leave it off. Since the blades seem to have deformed the baffle some, it will have to be heated up, straightened out somewhat, and then welded back on. I doubt it will be as smooth a curve as it was before, and given that plus the expense of paying a welder, what does everyone think about just leaving it off?


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

Just my opinion, I wouldn't worry about it 'cause I do not bag. My yard isn't the botanical gardens, so I don't care about bagging and other such things. Without the baffle, it probably won't evacuate clippings as well, but it should still do a fair job of cutting the lawn.

I'm pretty sure the baffle's welded on, so one could grind the weld and easily remove the baffle. If I remember, I'll take a look at my 54" deck. 

good luck with your decision,
bolillo


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

Regarding the old baffle, I would think that as long as the blades do not strike the baffle, it can be rewelded. It doesn't have to look pretty or have nice curvature, it just has to work. 

If you choose to remove the baffle, I've a 2011 GT6000, and the decks don't look any different to my eye. Without going on a diatribe about imported goods and shoddy construction, I'll try and be as brief as possible.

As I suspected, the baffle's welded on. Rather than using spot welds or bolts, it looks like they had a hole drilled into the deck, and the baffle was welded on with a stick. I believe it's called plug welding. On my deck, they hogged a mound of bead on it.

It looks to be plug welded in four spots. I would think that if one grinds down the bead, it will reveal the hole that was used to plug weld the baffle on, and then it could easily be drilled out. 

Here are the two tabs that are plug welded. There are four of these welds, but since two are identical, I only included half the mounting points. 






























Does the baffle on your deck look like it's welded in the same manner?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Have it repaired ! The deck will not operate properly,with out it,since it forms a cyclone effect ,to channel the grass and actually accellerates the clippings,to keep them from clogging.
This ,unlike a mulching attachment,was designed to be there,and with out it, you will have a "dead spot" .


----------

